# Lowrance elite 7 HDI Issues



## cumminsmoke

Can anyone tell me if they are still having issues with this unit? i have read that people were having issues with it just black screening, not reading MPH correctly, etc. I am thinking about buying this unit and cabelas has it on sale this week and including a "Insight Pro Chip" with it for $699. I am running it on Erie and Mosquito mainly. Any help is appreciated. I called Lowrance and of course they are going to tell you anything to sell ya one.


----------



## muskyhound

I have had my elite 7 hdi since mid summer and it does shut down on its own and I am told they will do that if you have not touched the unit for some time, love the unit and have not had any issues with it other then the shutting down and I have had the screen freeze a few times. There is a new update released it February that I need to do and that is suppose to fix some problems from what I was told. A friend has one and the only problem he has had is the shutting off problem..


----------



## ErieRider

There have been two upgrades I know of that were supposed to address your concerns. If you go on lowrance website under each update it will tell you what the update is correcting adding etc

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke

Thanks for the replies fellas. I think I am going to pick one up this week, should make a nice addition.


----------



## 33highland

I have used mine one season now and yes it will shut off after a while only when you are not moving for a very long time. Mine wont shut off if the gps is sensing any movement at all. I have had no issues with mine so far....


----------



## large6er

Cumminsmoke, here is a post I put out there a few weeks back. As a disclaimer, I love the unit when it works but if it were me after all my research and issues I've had. I would save a few more $$ and look at the 7 or 8 HDS models. the processor in these units is much better (works faster) and fewer issues.

*I have been having problems with my elite 7 losing GPS signal, on clear days I might add, and while I am trolling my speed jumps all over the place from .7 to 7 or 8 mph while I am trolling at about 2 - 2.5 mph. I have been using my i-pilot to read my speed during this time. And yes I did the 2.0 upgrade.

The thing that really makes me mad is that when I emailed Lowrance they just ask if I did the upgrade if so I should buy the .1 puck. Then I replied that I was unhappy with that answer they said the unit doesn't read speeds well under 3mph. I can't believe my little $120 garmin for my car will give me more accurate readings than a $700 unit from Lowrance.

If you do buy the Elite 7 HDI I hope you have the good fortune as the guys that posted above*


----------



## cumminsmoke

Maybe I should wait and get the HDS. I have been reading about customer service and been seriously considering a bird because of it. For the reasons like yours is probably why they are on sale right now, probably having a hard time getting rid of them. Its hard enough for a working man to spend the cash, but to spend it and not be happy while fishing isn't good. I appreciate you replying, thank you.



large6er said:


> Cumminsmoke, here is a post I put out there a few weeks back. As a disclaimer, I love the unit when it works but if it were me after all my research and issues I've had. I would save a few more $$ and look at the 7 or 8 HDS models. the processor in these units is much better (works faster) and fewer issues.
> 
> *I have been having problems with my elite 7 losing GPS signal, on clear days I might add, and while I am trolling my speed jumps all over the place from .7 to 7 or 8 mph while I am trolling at about 2 - 2.5 mph. I have been using my i-pilot to read my speed during this time. And yes I did the 2.0 upgrade.
> 
> The thing that really makes me mad is that when I emailed Lowrance they just ask if I did the upgrade if so I should buy the .1 puck. Then I replied that I was unhappy with that answer they said the unit doesn't read speeds well under 3mph. I can't believe my little $120 garmin for my car will give me more accurate readings than a $700 unit from Lowrance.
> 
> If you do buy the Elite 7 HDI I hope you have the good fortune as the guys that posted above*


----------



## Nauti cat

I have a elite7 this will be first year to use it, I have 7HDI I got it mainly for DI. The latest download is version is 3.0 ,I wish I would have waited till now to buy the HDS7 gen2 touch. I will keep mine this season and if I like it I will probably up grade next winter/spring.


----------



## EnonEye

2centavos here - go H-B... Lowrance has one answer (buy another puck)


----------



## cumminsmoke

Would anyone be able to tell me what the comparable model Hummingbird would be to the Elite-7? I seriously considering the Bird with the better customer support being the weight factor.


----------



## large6er

I'm looking at my Cabelas Mag right now and it looks like it would be the 859ci HD DI combo @ $699. That being said You might consider spending an extra $400 and get the 959ci HD DI combo that's I Pilot link compatible. list is $1099


----------



## burnsj5

Recently purchased the lowrance elite 7 HDI. Really like the fishfinder and was a huge upgrade for me but did shut off twice on its own the first day out and the second day it acted without issues. When it turned itself off, it came right back on by using the power button. Though a serious flaw to just turn off by itself when you pay $700+ for this unit. 

Also, the first thing I did was make sure it had the most recent updates from the lowrance website before it was even on the water.


----------



## cumminsmoke

large6er said:


> I'm looking at my Cabelas Mag right now and it looks like it would be the 859ci HD DI combo @ $699. That being said You might consider spending an extra $400 and get the 959ci HD DI combo that's I Pilot link compatible. list is $1099


Well after much debate and talking with both Hummingbird and lowrance I actually spent my money on the Bird. I did get the 859 ci hd di model and they are the new model for 2014 to take over for the 858. It is Ipilot link capatable and I love the graphics. The cheapest i found was the $699 but buying on ebay and no tax helped a little, nobody in the area had that model in stock being it was new. Customer service, folks on here, and the fear of being way out the big pond and the lowrance shutting off sold me. I am picking up my Ipilot I hope this weekend. It has been many years since I have owned a Bird so I guess its time for a change. It should make for a great package. Thanks to all for the replies, its forms like this that helps folks out.


----------



## Doboy

*NOW MY 7 HDI is shutting down every 5 minutes!*
*We'll see if this advise helps,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

Here's what the Tech REP SENT ME!

*Thank you for contacting us.*


*Hello Jerry, We are happy to help you, we recommend to try a soft reset on the unit, please fallow the next steps *

*1.- Power off the unit*

*2.- Press and hold the pages button *

*3.- Press and hold the power button, once the unit turns on, release the power button *

*4.- Keep holding pages, untill the unit beeps *

*5.- Once the unit is on, you will get a screen if you want to enter "Demo" mode, select "no".*

*Thank you for choosing Navico products!*

*Navico Technical Support*


----------



## Junebug2320

Doboy, we had the same issue every year at Olcott. Don’t know if its because of the depth up there or what. I know we ”tinker” with it a lot more up there. Maybe the Canucks are doing something. Ha. Powered down a few times didnt work, then removed power cord and that worked. As far as I can remember, it hasn’t happened on Lake Erie. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyehunter8063

Doboy said:


> *NOW MY 7 HDI is shutting down every 5 minutes!*
> *We'll see if this advise helps,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
> 
> Here's what the Tech REP SENT ME!
> 
> *Thank you for contacting us.*
> 
> 
> *Hello Jerry, We are happy to help you, we recommend to try a soft reset on the unit, please fallow the next steps *
> 
> *1.- Power off the unit*
> 
> *2.- Press and hold the pages button *
> 
> *3.- Press and hold the power button, once the unit turns on, release the power button *
> 
> *4.- Keep holding pages, untill the unit beeps *
> 
> *5.- Once the unit is on, you will get a screen if you want to enter "Demo" mode, select "no".*
> 
> *Thank you for choosing Navico products!*
> 
> *Navico Technical Support*


I had the same issue 4 or 5 years ago when i had mine , i did as they said here wiped out all wave points !!!! i ended up sending it back under warranty and they replaced it with a hds for 250 ish more


----------

